# Question for Tommy!



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I just recieved the coasters you sent me.. WOW! that was fast... This may be a dumb question, but I dont know how to use them. LOL They don't seem to be big enough to fit my AFAW beach... Is there a special way you're supposed to open them up...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

OK OK.... Mark (Surf Cat) told me that my Butt should come off.. LOL I was wondering how in the hell you guys used these coasters.. I have only used the plastic breakaway coasters and they dont have these problems.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Oh man you are going to be in deep chit if your butt comes off.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

FH, you're a funny guy!

Tommy, those coasters work Great!! Much better than those cheap ones BA sells.. The Plastic ones..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

They really are nice coasters. 

Timing is everything, I was on the way to the post office when the paypal came through so I packed them up and out they went with 20 minutes....



Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

are you sure they won't fit the HDX?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I don't believe they will expand enough but you could try. If they fit the HDX, let me know.

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

tommy still no avail for a reducer on the 6nbait rods? 

maybe reducers from other companies? zzi? cono? century? fox?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sorry but the AFAW reducers are designed to fit the Beach, Big Beach, Rock lineup. 

Do you want to mount the reel on a reducer or very low on the butt?? Would this be for field casting or fishing?? If you are mounting the reel low on the butt for _field casting _then you can probably make a reducer by finding an old rod that you can cut down to slide up into the butt. I cast a Century TTR like that for months until i could get a proper reducer from across the pond. 

Make sure it fits in fairly deep and should be about 12-15" extended.

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Tommy, is there a company that sells coasters? Kind of like a one stop shop. all sizes all brands..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

just checked.. the AFAW coaster dont fit..


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> Hey Tommy, is there a company that sells coasters? Kind of like a one stop shop. all sizes all brands..


Not that I know of.

Tommy


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Sorry but the AFAW reducers are designed to fit the Beach, Big Beach, Rock lineup.
> 
> Do you want to mount the reel on a reducer or very low on the butt?? Would this be for field casting or fishing?? If you are mounting the reel low on the butt for _field casting _then you can probably make a reducer by finding an old rod that you can cut down to slide up into the butt. I cast a Century TTR like that for months until i could get a proper reducer from across the pond.
> 
> ...



good info tommy. i guess ill make one and try it since the 6nb doesnt have a reducer. even tho its weird.. when the rod came. the butt cap comes off to reveal the hole.. lol

anyways thanks xD


----------

